# CA finish question - Will it apply very well when cold?



## Novicewoodworker (Dec 4, 2016)

I have an unheated garage which I use as a workshop. I am curious if I can apply a CA finish to a pen when the temperature is around 40 degrees. I'm sure the cure time would be long, but I don't know if it will hurt the look of the finish when complete.  I can turn some pens and wait until spring to finish them, but I was just curious as to how cold I can get away with applying the CA. Thanks.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 4, 2016)

You can apply it in those temps. It works best if you shoot a little accelarator on each coat.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm sure Chuck is right. To be as sure as possible given your brand, you can always apply a coat to an unturned blank and then see what a shot a accelerator will do.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 4, 2016)

I do it without problems in temps colder than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 4, 2016)

I also do it in temps colder than that.  I only apply accelerator on the last coat.  So far no problems.  BTW, I have also applied CA when it was raining and my garage door open.  Also no problems.


----------



## mark james (Dec 4, 2016)

Try it tomorrow! Turn, finish, put it in your refrigerator !  It should be about 40 degrees.  Use scrap wood with no tube for a trial.


----------



## bpgoldo (Dec 4, 2016)

Scott, cyanoacrylate glues do not use heat or evaporation for "drying". They cure thru a chemical reaction with the moisture in the air. Any temp should do.


----------



## Novicewoodworker (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks. Just didn't want to get into a situation where I was ruining what I had worked on. Appreciate the responses.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 5, 2016)

You could keep your CA and blanks in the house till ready to finish. I work in the garage and deal with the temps as well. An electric heater helps in the winter but takes a long time to warm up.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 5, 2016)

I will throw my 2 cents in here even though all these people are not having problems, I found that if you do any kind of finishing where you start in the cold and then bring indoors to a heated room  the moisture will fog the finish so just be ware this may or may not occur. That possibility is there.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 5, 2016)

TonyL said:


> I'm sure Chuck is right. To be as sure as possible given your brand, you can always apply a coat to an unturned blank and then see what a shot a accelerator will do.



My problem is finding completely compatible glue accelerator. It seems in this country the mystical accelerator assumes rarity and high costs. Seeing white reactions destroys the moment.

Peter.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 5, 2016)

Forget the CA, what about yourself!! I hate being out in the cold. Especially when you can't feel your fingers


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 5, 2016)

PenPal said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure Chuck is right. To be as sure as possible given your brand, you can always apply a coat to an unturned blank and then see what a shot a accelerator will do.
> ...


Peter, I've used Zip Kicker with a few different brands of CA. It appears to be compatible with many brands.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 5, 2016)

Accelerator does what it is supposed to do, but it usually creates heat in the process. Heat and cold in even moderate humid/moisture situations will draw moisture into the mix. Cloudiness, white specs occur much more so in cooler and colder situations for me. I realize that some of you have experience in avoiding the white spots and cloudiness underneath. If you could elaborate on how to prevent that in cold weather, it might be helpful. 

Now if you are in ARIDzona :biggrin: or the Sahara, I could understand.


----------



## robertkulp (Dec 18, 2016)

I have a kerosene heater for the garage that warms it up nicely, but it dumps tons of moisture into the air. I also turn and finish without the heater when it's about 50 degrees in there. I use the original and their new Flex CA from Mercury Adhesives and it does great in all seasons.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Dec 18, 2016)

As I understand, CA curing is a chemical process.  Most chemical processes proceed more slowly at lower temperatures. Even though you apply accelerator, the chemical reaction involved in CA curing will be slower.  Therefore you have to allow longer time between applications of CA/accelerator, and you have to allow longer time after your last application for the overall curing process to occur.

A lower air temperatures, the humidity is usually lower, so I would think that adverse humidity effects would be lessened during CA application in cold weather.

I would think that you should allow extra time before bringing your CA-coated blank indoors, because indoor temperature air will have higher humidity and could affect the coating.

I keep those considerations in mind when working with CA and have had no problems.

When I was a novice with CA, I used to have the whitening problems often mentioned.
I can't explain the reason, but in the last 4 or so years of working with CA finishing I have had no whitening problems.  It seems to me to be a matter of technique but I don't know what improvements I have made.


----------

